# What to buy, what to buy!?



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am currently using a Snobear on my 94 Jeep Cherokee. The Jeep is getting old and with the driveway at our new house, so is getting out to angle the blade. Looks like I will most likely be buying a relatives Jeep Liberty and have been looking at new plows. Locally we have a Meyer's dealer (looking at the Drive Pro series); a SnoWay dealer (22 series); or taking a bit of a drive 1.5-3 hours there is a Blizzard dealer and a Homesteader dealer. 

One of the main reasons that I am looking at a full function plow is that in addition to my new longer, larger driveway I have also started to plow several friends and relative's driveways (amazing how that works). Also, if anybody has prices for each of these I have not found any as of yet and it would be nice to know so I can possibly eliminate some unneeded driving. Thank you in advance for whatever guidance you can offer.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

bryanj23;457557 said:


> I am currently using a Snobear on my 94 Jeep Cherokee. The Jeep is getting old and with the driveway at our new house, so is getting out to angle the blade. Looks like I will most likely be buying a relatives Jeep Liberty and have been looking at new plows. Locally we have a Meyer's dealer (looking at the Drive Pro series); a SnoWay dealer (22 series); or taking a bit of a drive 1.5-3 hours there is a Blizzard dealer and a Homesteader dealer.
> 
> One of the main reasons that I am looking at a full function plow is that in addition to my new longer, larger driveway I have also started to plow several friends and relative's driveways (amazing how that works). Also, if anybody has prices for each of these I have not found any as of yet and it would be nice to know so I can possibly eliminate some unneeded driving. Thank you in advance for whatever guidance you can offer.


Read through the Jeep forum lots of opinions there for you. Also you can check out the Sno-Way forum for Jeep owners that run our plows.

Welcome to Plowsite.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

bryanj23;457557 said:


> One of the main reasons that I am looking at a full function plow is that in addition to my new longer, larger driveway I have also started to plow several friends and relative's driveways (amazing how that works).


Funny, isn't it? You buy a plow to remove snow. Yet it appears to have this mystical power to uncover friends & relative you never knew you had!

Toby4492 is being polite. (and professional since his signature indicates he's associated with SnoWay). If you dig around a little, you'll find that SnoWay's gear is highly respected -- especially for lighter applications like Jeeps/FUVs and half-ton pickups. In this segment of the market, SnoWay and Blizzard are the hands-down favorites.

When you get into the Homesteader and the Surburbanite (they're the same plow, just sold by Fisher and Western respectively), you're in a completely different class -- they are _personal use _plows. Some people have had good luck using them professionally so they are strong. But when you look at them, you can clearly see they are nowhere near as robust as their Fisher/Western bigger brothers, or SnoWay & Blizzard. What's puzzleing to me is that these personal use plows are not significantly less expensive than the heavier duty plows.

In this lighter-duty segment of the market, Meyer seems to fall somewhere between SnoWay/Blizzard, and the personal use plows.

Just my two cents -- after adjusting for inflation, still arguably worth that.

jp


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the breakdown. I was thinking that the homesteader/suburbanite looked pretty light. I think either one would still do the job though, I mean my snobear does fine I'm just tired of getting in and out; not necessarily to angle the blade but every time I want to drive somewhere you have to hop out and remove the metal transport hook. I just want to come home from work, drop the blade and plow right up the driveway. 

Now I just need to do some research on pricing. I like the Blizzard plows but I would have to figure in the drive to get it and sitting while it is installed. I think that the Meyer is out because it is the only one without down pressure. So that leaves the SnoWay which would be a short drive (20 miles) to the nearest dealer and the Suburbanite which I could buy in town.

Are these plows difficult to put on?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

bryanj23;457881 said:


> Now I just need to do some research on pricing. I like the Blizzard plows but I would have to figure in the drive to get it and sitting while it is installed. I think that the Meyer is out because it is the only one without down pressure. So that leaves the SnoWay which would be a short drive (20 miles) to the nearest dealer and the Suburbanite which I could buy in town.
> 
> Are these plows difficult to put on?


Bryan,

Actually the Sno-Way is the *only* one with hydraulic down pressure as an option.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Then what's the scrape lock feature on Westerns and Fishers?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

bryanj23;457918 said:


> Then what's the scrape lock feature on Westerns and Fishers?


It is not a hydraulic down pressure system. Sno-Way has this feature patent protected. Do some further research on the other brands, you will see what I mean.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

From the Western Suburbanite website:

"Exclusive Scrape Lock feature hydraulically locks the blade down for more effective scraping action. "


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

bryanj23;457926 said:


> From the Western Suburbanite website:
> 
> "Exclusive Scrape Lock feature hydraulically locks the blade down for more effective scraping action. "


If you investigate further you will find out that they achieve their pressure differently than we do because of our patent. It will establish some initial pressure but does not maintain this over an uneven surface while plowing. To re-establish the lock when it is lost will require you to raise and then lower the blade again. No where near as effective as our system.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Now that's the info that I need! Thank you.

Are Sno-Way prices set by the company or is each dealership able to do their own pricing.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Actually, what's the SRP on the Sno-Way 22 series 6'8" and/or 7'4" with down pressure?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

bryanj23;457935 said:


> Now that's the info that I need! Thank you.
> 
> Are Sno-Way prices set by the company or is each dealership able to do their own pricing.


You will need to contact your authorized retailer for pricing information.

Glad to be of help.


----------



## thebosshodges (Dec 23, 2007)

Blizzards Can Be Modified (maybe Not Legally)
If You Put A Pin (or Weld) In The Hook That Grabs The Bottom Of The Truck Mount To It. Then Run A Direct Wire To The Downward (unhook) Load Switch It Will Power Down. Dangerously High Pressure Can Be Generated Lifting The Front Wheels Off The Ground Loosing Steering And Possibly Causing Your Plow To Self Destruct. With Caution In Mind And A Gentle Finger On The Trigger You Can However Break Through The Toughest Snow Pack And Hardest Ice Out There.
All Plow Warranties Would Probably Be Voided If They Caught You.
Plow A-frames Are Not Designed To Withstand The Weight Of Your Truck And Could Fold Up Under Extreme Circumstances.

However, You Can Go In To Any Place Where They Have Paid For Removal (left A Snow Pack) And Make A Clean Pass To The Pavement. Thus Stealing The Account.


----------

